# Aston Martin DB9 - Beau Technique - Meilluer!!?>< : )



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey y'all:wave:
This was a quick turn round for a flustered client that had forgotten to sort preparation of there vehicle prior to a wedding. The vehicle was of importance and was a money no object affair though, time limitations were amidst so some tailoring to suit time frame and finish was arranged then vehicle was booked in for a protection detail, some profile polishing to horizontal panel work and a thorough interior valet. Car received a thorough preparation with:

*- Mitchell & King spa
- Insta finish bug remover
- Autosmart G101
- Autosmart smart wheels
- Car-Chem revolt fall out and iron remover
- Car-Chem tar remover
- Bilthambre soft clay and home made lube
- Various brushes and mitts
- Dried with Uber plush towels*

Some profile polishing to all horizontal panel work including top's of wings and rear quarters. This was carried out with Flex VRG forced orbit polisher

*- Scholl concepts S17+ 
- Scholl concepts orange sandwich pad
- 3M ultrafina SE
- 3M blue pad*

*- Glass cleaned and sealed Car-Chem & Gtechnic G3
- Exhausts polished and sealed Einzett metal polish
*
Whole vehicle cleansed with Mitchell & King pure paint cleanser
Protected with _Mitchell & King_ Beau Technique exclusive blend carnauba wax, *Meilluer*

Engine bay was given a complementary tidy up and dress

Before:




























After:


















































































Interior afters:




























Engine bay afters:




























Not much in the way's of in depth write up's but a lovely car suited and booted in style for a wedding.










Thanks for looking.:thumb:​


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work as usual scott.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic result!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovely work Scott, one day, fingers crossed, the :argie: is strong here.

Great to see you too last weekend at Lee's :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Just stunning, wonderful result as ever.

John Tht.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great finish on a stunning car, all thats missing is the white ribbons...shame on you!!

Kev


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

StevieM3 said:


> Looks great!


Thanks.



madwaxer said:


> Nice work as usual scott.


Cheers.



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


Thank you.



ronwash said:


> Fantastic result!


Thanks.



Mr Face said:


> Lovely work Scott, one day, fingers crossed, the :argie: is strong here.
> 
> Great to see you too last weekend at Lee's :thumb:


Cheers bud. Yes, was nice to put a few faces to names and was a nice and laid back day.



Titanium Htail said:


> Just stunning, wonderful result as ever.
> 
> John Tht.


Cheers bud.



spursfan said:


> Great finish on a stunning car, all thats missing is the white ribbons...shame on you!!
> 
> Kev


Thanks. I did go back at the weekend to wash the car and get it ready for teh big day but the household was one manoc place. Just as I was getting the ribbons sorted the client needed me out of the way so never got that part completed. Was hoping for some gratuitous ribbon shots


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Great work as always Scott, especially on the tight schedule you was on.... A lovely car.

P.s. Did I spot the Geoff?


----------



## SRI Chris (Feb 5, 2010)

Brilliant thanks for showing it 

from Chris


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Deeper Detail said:


> Great work as always Scott, especially on the tight schedule you was on.... A lovely car.
> 
> P.s. Did I spot the Geoff?


Thanks Mike and yep, the Geoff was present on this job.



SRI Chris said:


> Brilliant thanks for showing it
> 
> from Chris


Cheers.:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work Scott! :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Real nice results in a short timespan. 

I used M&K Phillip on my old mans DB9 during the week - John sure does make a nice wax!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Just stunning:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great turnaround for such a short space of time Scott.

Some nice images there too.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Top work Scott! :thumb:


Cheers mate.



Ns1980 said:


> Real nice results in a short timespan.
> 
> I used M&K Phillip on my old mans DB9 during the week - John sure does make a nice wax!


Cheers. John's quite switched on and very well enthused by carnauba waxes. Couldnt of delivered a more spot on portrayal of what I actually wanted when blending mine.



deni2 said:


> Looks very nice.


Thanks.



Marky-G-66 said:


> Just stunning:thumb:


Cheers bud.



B&B Autostyle said:


> Great turnaround for such a short space of time Scott.
> 
> Some nice images there too.


Thanks mate. Was a tight time frame but one we were happy to tackle due to the circumstances and the want for the car to be prepared for a family wedding.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Always a test on a one day Detail. I often feel,on jobs like that,that I haven't got anywhere or achieved anything until I start machining. It always comes together very quickly in the end though.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous and a great job mate


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Scott:wave: Long time no speakie

Hope all is well.

Car looks superb!! By golly I would love to own one of them

Will have to see if we can hook up next time I'm up at Planet HQ and I have a few minutes to spare:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Always a test on a one day Detail. I often feel,on jobs like that,that I haven't got anywhere or achieved anything until I start machining. It always comes together very quickly in the end though.


Challenging for sure. I had the day free and could see that it was a little frustrating fro the client forgetting to get something arranged sooner. Main thing is that the car looked sharp and tidy. Gutted I never had chance to get any shots with the ribbons on though:wall:



Rabidracoon28 said:


> Gorgeous and a great job mate


Thanks.:thumb:



Planet Man said:


> Hi Scott:wave: Long time no speakie
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> ...


Very well mate, thanks for asking. Tanks and yes, sure many would like one of these beauties stood on there driveway. Feel free to get in touch when your next around :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

The car looks very impressive given your time restraint. I bet the client was relieved lol.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As per usual Beaudetailerry ..

You are certainly getting the nice motors these dat :thumb:..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Loving that Scott


----------



## fastbreak79 (Feb 23, 2012)

It's a mirror shine and very deep.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

streaky said:


> The car looks very impressive given your time restraint. I bet the client was relieved lol.


Thanks and she was pleased with the results along with it being possible to get the car right for teh big day.



dooka said:


> As per usual Beaudetailerry ..
> 
> You are certainly getting the nice motors these dat :thumb:..


Nice to work on the odd higher price tag motoring but as the saying goes, cars a car - Paints paint. Its what you make of it that counts



North east Car Care said:


> Loving that Scott


Ta.



fastbreak79 said:


> It's a mirror shine and very deep.


Thanks. Could of been a whole lot better but Aston paint is always generally glass like in finish so can look stella with a general tidy up.


----------

